# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Efectos de cartomagia!!

## Lukan

A la venta los siguientes efectos de cartomagia todos ellos con gran impacto y fáciles de realizar!!

*Los gastos de envío incluídos en el precio!!!*

-(nuevo)* Poker Converter 15€*
Efecto para close up de cartomagia, impresionante!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoryQ6a3j84



-(nuevo)*Publicidad 3D de Henry Evans 18€*
Efectazo para empezar cualquier rutina de cartomagia de la manera más mágica!! http://www.tiendamagia.com/publicida...ns-p-4518.html



(Vendido)Baraja Máster de Marc Oberon

-(nuevo) *10 Cortes exactos de Henry Evans 28€*  Ahora 25€!!
qué decir de esta magnífica baraja! 10 Cortes Exactos - Henry Evans - Trucos de Magia - YouTube




-(nuevo)*Blink duplication, efectazo de cartomagia!! 17€*  Ahora 15€!!
No parpadees porque el cambio de una carta blanaca a la carta elgida por espectador es istantáneo!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLUo3k9IsNY



-*Aguja a través del mazo, 9€.* 
Atraviesa visiblemente un mazo de cartas con una aguja de coser perfectamente examinable sin atravesar ninguna de las cartas que hay en el interior del estuche!!
Aguja a Trave




Y más ofertas y artículos si no tienes mucha prisa!! Pregunta por privado.


Ya sabéis, quien este interesado en algo que me envíe un mensaje privado, llegan más rápido que los mensajes en el hilo.

Pues esas son las cosas que vendo. Todo en perfectísimo estado, la mayoría son nuevos. Cualquier duda preguntadla sin problemas,por mensaje privado.

Algunos juegos ya se han vendido, pero si los quieres o te interesan otros, dímelo y es posible que te los pueda conseguir a muy buen precio!!

Ah! gastos de envío por correo ordinario incluidos, preferible transferencia o paypal, contrarreembolso se le añade lo que cobra correos por los giros que creo que son unos 4€ aprox.

Ofertas y descuentos para quien compre varias cosas! 

No dudéis en preguntar lo que sea u ofrecer, la oferta está a la vuelta de la esquina, jejeje!! Y si estáis buscando algo y no lo tengo decídmelo, quizá os lo pueda conseguir!

Saludos!!

----------


## Lukan

Añadido el Converter a la lista!!

----------


## Lukan

Cartas gimmicks, y barajas con las que hacer efectos flipantes!!! Y a unos precios espectaculares!! jejeje parezco uno de la teletienda XP

Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

Rebajando que es gerundio!!!!  :117:

----------


## Lukan

Vendido Converter! Gracias!!

Un saludo!

----------


## Lukan

Xtension vendido!! Gracias!

----------


## Lukan

Aún quedan unas barajas estupendas!!

----------


## jonathan25

no hagas eso..

----------


## Lukan

Baraja Máster reservada!

----------


## Lukan

Decuentos para compras de varios artículos juntos!  :117:

----------


## Lukan

Vendida Baraja Máster de Marc Oberon. Gracias!!

----------


## Lukan

añadido Poker Converter!!

----------

